# Happy Halloween from Tess and Avery



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

A boxer!! Right? That's fantastic.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep, a boxer and a bumblebee!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

They both look VERY cute.....but good gawdz..I LOVE LOVE LOVE the look on the little one's(Tess?) face at Avery ZOOMING!!!LOL :lol:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol: great pictures!!! :becky:

That last one... "omg that thing almost squished me" it's all in the eyes it's too funny!!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

LOVE the boxer costume! so friggin cute!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Soooooo cute!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh how cute!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

OMG...I could give that bumblebee some suga :kiss:! What a cutie!!!
Great idea on the boxer costume!


----------



## cowboys mama (Oct 3, 2011)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!


[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6303100158/]







[/url][/URL]


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Look at those two!! Too cute, I love Bostons!


----------

